# Wheel Cover / Disc And Wraparound Cruiser Fenders Info Wanted



## Metalbender (Mar 26, 2016)

Q1)   Can anyone tell  from experience direct me toward a good place to buy plastic wheel covers/  discs to work on 26" Cruiser style rims?  Ebay seemed a little overpriced.  I can buy Moon caps but would have to take out a small loan  

Q2)  Does anyone make wrap around rear fenders for cruisers, serious wrap around?    

Thanks.


----------



## Duchess (Mar 26, 2016)

http://dekodiscs.com/

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/dekodiscs-wheel-discs.97129/


----------



## Metalbender (Mar 31, 2016)

thank you! DS


----------

